# 37 Dogs taken in Gilmer TX Puppy Mill case. A few GSD's and pups.



## Dennis. (Sep 27, 2014)

Saw this on my facebook feed and didn't see in on the boards. 

The Gilmer Mirror - SPCA of Texas and Upshur County Constable Seize 37 Cruelly Treated Animals from Suspected Puppy Mill in Upshur County

Facebook Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152564766163978.1073741978.12876978977&type=1


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

How horrid. Only about an hour away from me.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

I can't tell you how much I hate seeing things like this.
I sure hope they all get the help they need and find some wonderful homes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

People that buy from pet stores, mills and backyard breeders need to see these pictures to understand what they are supporting. Especially from pet stores.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If the custody hearing on 11/6 results in the dogs being transferred to animal control, that SPCA is likely going to need a lot of help moving them into rescue quickly. 

The demodex dog especially needs to be in a foster home to recover--Shepherds don't recover well from it in shelter kennels due to the stress. Those pups need to be in a foster home too to start working on slowly socializing them and undoing all the damage while they are still young. It's going to take more than a village to help these dogs.

I worry that the custody hearing could result in them being held by animal control a LONG time...it's always so sad for the dogs when they are "evidence" in a court case that might go on for months or even years.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

That 1 picture make me upset


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh, those are upsetting pictures.


----------

